# robotic assisted laparoscopic total hysterectomy



## 0913@70 (Aug 30, 2012)

If the suregon perforemed robotic assisted lparoscopic total hysterectomy and in the body of the reprot it is stating : " fibroid was too large to be removed through vagina, therefore I desected firboid in peaces and removed uterus through vagina". 

Since the uterus was morcallized and robotic assistance was used I think this proc should be coded with 58570 code. Am I correct? Is 58570 correct or 58550 would be more appropriate since uterus was removed through vagina?

Any help is appriciated.


----------



## lorilynn7657 (Aug 30, 2012)

You will use the 58570-58573 series because the amputation of the uterus was made from the laparoscopic approach.  58550 would be appropriate if the surgeon used the vaginal approach to amputate the uterus after initiating the procedure laparoscopically.  It would be a good idea to research the explanations used for each code in the OB/Gyn Coding Companion or on any software you have access to (Coding Pro Decisions, etc).
Also, since the fibroid is described as being large, look at the pathology report for the total weight of the uterus - if greater than 250 gms, use 58572 or 58573 (if ovaries or tubes are also removed).


----------



## 0913@70 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help!


----------

